# November Catfish Tournament-Tappan Lake



## neocats1

There will be a Channel Catfish Tournament organized by the NEOCATS organization held on November 3rd, 2007 at Tappan Lake. Registration begins at 5:00PM at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle. Weigh-in is at 7:00 AM. Fishing only at Tappan Lake. This is a two-person team event. The entry fee is $35.00 per team with an "optional" Flathead pot for $10.00. For complete rules, visit the NEOCATS site or call Jeff at (740) 284-0179.

This is not one of Jim's tournaments that he normally holds at Cripple Creek. Jim has agreed to host this tournament.


----------



## katfish

Nov 3?

Can I have the flathead pot if I can predict exactly the weight of all flathead caught?


----------



## neocats1

Only if you catch the biggest one. Are you planning on joining us?


----------



## flattiesinohio

are the fishers able to fish from boats


----------



## neocats1

Of course. Actually anglers are allowed to fish from the bank or a boat.


----------



## H2O Mellon

katfish said:


> Nov 3?
> 
> Can I have the flathead pot if I can predict exactly the weight of all flathead caught?


I'm assuming your prediciting somewhere between 0 and .... 0 ?


----------



## tcba1987

i know i dont know as much about flatties as alot of you guys but i have caught flatties right up until Thanksgiving !!! 

i kinda doubt though that any will be caught from a lake that late in the year............although a friend of mine caught 2-- 40+ lb flatties from Clendening on a silver buddy while jigging for sugeyes.........so i guess its possible that a few will be turned in !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon

yea the rivers seem to be different. I think DIP's PB came in late November on the Ohio. Also... FLATHUNTER had a January flatttie earlier this year. I think those lake flatties are alot different though.


----------



## neocats1

Keep in mind that the Flathead pot is optional. According to Jim at Cripple Creek, Drawdown starts 3 days before the tournament. Flatheads should start hitting the holes and just might be biting good. Drawdown can also affect the fish quite a bit. Still, this is primarily a channel cat tournament unless someone thinks they can cat a "Blue" at Tappan. I'll bet my money that it will be easier to catch a Flathead.


----------



## neocats1

I forgot to mention that this is an Open Tournament.


----------



## TeamClose

The flatheads can be caught in the winter, although not really worth targeting, if the bait is right in front of their mouth they sometimes bite. Caught a 6 or 7 # flathead last Feburary in a Duracats with the water temp right 35 degrees! Just my two cents.


----------



## Jackfish

For anyone that has never been  Tappan is a great lake and Cripple Creek is the coolest catfish bait shop I have ever seen  Jim knows his catfishing and there is a wall of photos there that I drool over.

On a bad note  got skunked there last night. Not one decent hit  but we had about 15 suckers that got chewed to death but some very annoying fish.


----------



## FISHNASTY

I don't think there any blues at Tappan, no matter how many guys catch "blue" cat (male channels spawning) every June.


----------



## neocats1

FISHNASTY said:


> I don't think there any blues at Tappan, no matter how many guys catch "blue" cat (male channels spawning) every June.


I agree, just put that there for the people that think otherwise.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

I don't think Criss can make this one. I'm gonna try and make it if I can find someone to fish with. Be cool to jump in with a local from that area. Save me 3 hours of hauling a boat,lol.

Jeff, is it a two man team tourney?

I was watching the conversation about flatheads... Water temp down here is still about 74 degrees. It is'nt winter yet. But, If I make it up there I will definately target channels. One other thing.... Lake Flatheads are Robby's game if he says none will be weighed he's probably correct!

H20 - Dip's PB Flat came on a cold November 9th Ohio River probably 4-5 years ago.

Good luck to everyone that makes this one!


----------



## neocats1

This is a one or two person team event. A third person is allowed on the team if they are under 12.

It may be too late to target Flats, but it will still be a good time for channels.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Hey Jeff(neocats), I've been trying to call you. What is the fish limit?

I'll be coming up with David(fishingohio). Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## neocats1

The limit is 6 per team plus one Flathead. You are allowed to have 2 channels over 28" per team.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Thanks to the Neocats group and Jeff for holding a nice late season tournament on Lake Tappan. Really liked the lake. Caught a couple nice channels there. Thanks to David(fishingohio) for letting me jump in his boat.


----------



## neocats1

Thanks to all that braved the weather to come out. 14 teams showed up. Here is how everything turned out.

Taking first place was the team of David McCoy(fishingohio) of Glouster and Tom Long(BuckeyeTom) of McArthur with 4 fish weighing in at 20.30# Tom also caught the big cat of the night with a nice 7.35# Channel to bring home $196.00 for First Place and another $100.00 for the Big Cat.

Larry and Sandra Martin of Akron brought in 6 channels weighing 20.20# to beat their son and win the Second Place check of $123.00. 

Skip Martin and Chrissy Jones brought home the Third Place check of $74.00 for 6 channels weighing in at 19.05#. Skip had a small accident and cut a couple of his fingers. He credited the accident for not being able to keep up with his Dad.

Bring up Fourth Place and Just out of the money were Jeff(neocats1) and Emma Arrington with 5 fish weighing in at 14.15#.

Fifth Place went to Jeff Foster of Scio and Michael Poole of Carrollton with 3 fish weighing 11.65#.

Sixth Place went to Darrel and Penny Geiser for 4 fish weighing 11.10#.

Seventh Place went to Mike Kanuch and Chris Lyons for 3 fish weighing 10.05#.

Eight Place went to Rex Felgenhauer and Tanner May of Scio with 2 fish weighing 5.25#.

Ninth Place went to Andy Gentsy and David Kunzdman with one fish weighing 4.90#.

A tie went for Tenth Place went to Randy and Carl Myers for 2 fish weighing 2.5# and Eric Dingler and Corey Meeks also with 2 fish weighing 2.5#.

3 teams turned in no fish.

I want to thank Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle for hosting the tournament for us and providing hot coffee for everyone after a cold night of fishing.


----------



## fishingohio

Thanks Jeff & Jim for holding this tournament. I really enjoyed my first trip to Tappan, I look forward to trying the lake again on a warmer night.

Thanks Tom (BuckeyeTom) for teaming up with me & congratulations again on the big cat.


----------

